# Trumpeter 1/350 Graf Zeppelin Carrier?!?!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, they still haven't come out with a CV-6 Enterprise, but suddenly they're doing What-If carriers!!
Trumpeter 1/350 DKM Graf Zeppelin German Navy Aircraft Carrier - TR05627


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Look upon it as an aquatic Luft '46-
It did get into the water, it just never became fully operational.

It may be eclectic, but I would get one over a classic carrier because it filled a rather bizarre void left in the German military


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool they had announced that some months/years back so it finally made it out


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Yes and they are also kicking out another one - Peter Strasser - even more theoretical than Graf Zeppelin.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yet still no CV-6. What is up widdat??


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Well - there is a CV-6 from Merit - quite good actually:

1/350 Merit International USS Enterprise CV-6 Yorktown Class Aircraft Carrier Model Kit - Free Time Hobbies


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OOh! I thought that was limited and out of production!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Merit Int'l seems to have an agreement to sell kits that were previously announced as Trumpeter or Hobby Boss projects. The 1/48 PT-boats, being one example. Generally nice kits.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Strike while the iron's hot - $160 is not a bad price.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, but it's out of stock.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Crap - appears to be "out of stock" or backordered everywhere...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I think it was a limited release.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

That concept never made much sense to me. A good kit of a very famous ship should be able to sell for quite some time...

I'm sure there are still hundreds (maybe thousands) of potential buyers for that particular kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

StarCruiser said:


> That concept never made much sense to me. A good kit of a very famous ship should be able to sell for quite some time...
> 
> I'm sure there are still hundreds (maybe thousands) of potential buyers for that particular kit.



*raises hand*

:grin2:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually in today's market this is not uncommon. You see a lot of limited runs of hot items. The idea is to strike while the item is hot. Gone are the days of running molds day in day out, week after week, month after month, year after year. Even regular runs of kits are much, much, smaller. Some of the new Airfix stuff actually sells out in the UK before any even get exported and you have to wait for a second run.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Possibly good news - according to Merit-Direct, the CV-6 kit should be restocked soon. How soon is "soon"...?


----------

